# Desperately looking for Song Title



## chara (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi there,

Does anyony know the title of that beautiful piano song?






It's a ballet solo scene from the famous movie "FAME" and someone guessed it could be a piano version of Albioni's Adagio in G Minor, however I do not agree, Adagio in G Minor sounds different to me... could it be Chopin? If you know the title, please post the title - many thanks!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

chara said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyony know the title of that beautiful piano song?
> 
> ...


This is pretty much Albinoni's Adagio in G minor, imo, but with very slight modifications.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I expect this is indeed just a version of the Albinoni.
In one version of Fame, in which I recently played the piano, they use Bach's "Butterfly" prelude in B flat major, so the composers don't seem averse to adopting Baroque keyboard music.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I doubt that this is a "real" piece at all. It sounds like the sort of thing I improvise when I accompany ballet classes. Accompanists who improvise have a head full of "classical sounds" and spin out variants of them day after day. I'd have been happy to come up with that lovely number, as it supports the qualities of the dance and dancer nicely.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The piece may just be a selection written (in the style of Chopin) by the composer of the 1980 _Fame_, Michael Gore. Sort of like Richard Addinsell wrote his now familiar _Warsaw Concerto _in the style of Rachmaninoff for the film _Dangerous Moonlight_. I don't believe this piano piece is on the soundtrack recording of _Fame_, but one might check the music credits at the end of the movie if one has a copy of it.


----------

